# Sleds



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ok, I need to pick up a sled....how big should I get? Pulling with a 450 honda with big mud tires....don't want to go to big, but yet large enough to be worthwhile.

Probably going to pick up a otter, other options?


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

Get as big of one as you have room to transport. Last year we pulled the second biggest ottersled full of shell decoys (older heavy ones)probably 200 at a time. Plus one trip we had our blinds, e-callers, guns, and ammo. It pulled easy with a Bruin 350.

This year we're taking the sled from a 3 man flip style fish house. try to use a long rope to pull the sled with to cut down on mud. The first trip or two out may be a learning experience to figure out how far you can push your machine.


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

MoMarsh Mega Sled
www.momarsh.com


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The MoMarsh in the pics looks to be around the same size as an Otter?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I have a 6' otter but wish it was an 8'. I plan to buy at least 1 more sled to pull behind the first sled this year to cut down on trips. Will probably just get another 6' so I can stack them together to take up less space in the trailer. Even with a 6' otter, I can still fit 2 seed bags full of FB's. Or 3 SS racks and 2-3 DD bags.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Tony Vandemore said:


> MoMarsh Mega Sled
> www.momarsh.com


$399


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

After you find the sled you want make sure you get a rope that is long enough to tow your sled back about 60'-100'. You will find that the further back it is, the cleaner everything is, on those muddy days!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya I don't understand the BIG price jump on the big sleds....they are reasonably priced and then BANG they jump $150-200 in price.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

I use the Jet Sled most of the time. It is still easily pulled by hand if needed. Not super deep or wide though, you have to be a bit more careful pulling it so it doesn't tip. I saw a thread where a guy bolted two together side by side, I think that would be really slick. They store easy too. Just depends on the size you are looking for, the big otters are sweet but are big $$$ too.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

That bolting them together might be the ticket....you can get two smaller ones for $50-75/each, set it up so it can be taken apart after the hunt and it takes 1/2 as much space in the trailer.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Besure to check out the TSC or Fleet farm or other local feed stores. You'd be suprise how big of a calf sled a guy can get fora lot less than a an otter.

We typically "train" two large calf sleds, one behind the other. Saves a lot of trips. Yet stores in the same space as one big one.


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

The guy just ran a piece of square tubing under the lip of the sled on the front and back and tru bolted. A couple wingnuts and lockwashers would allow them to be taken apart quick. I thought it looked like a very good idea!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Well just hit up Fleet Farm and they had some otter off brand sled for $50....think it is 36"x66" and about 12-15" deep....I don't need much more then that....good deal since the otter sitting next to it was smaller and twice the price.


----------



## bird builder (Apr 23, 2008)

We have had such deep Snow here in Indiana that I decided to build a sled out of 2 2x6 and a 3'x8' piece of sheet metal. Me and my buddy are going to try and pull it out to the field were we are hunting. I'm hunting in Amish country and all the pastures and fields are fence so no driving out because the horse and cow paths are to narrow. The sled cost me 32 dollars to buid if it works I'll post pictures. I pulled three kids around our yard tonight for a test run.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

goose_caller said:


> good deal since the otter sitting next to it was smaller and twice the price.


They must have the name brand plastic or something. 8)


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Ya know, it was x brand by Otter Outdoors.....can't remember the name.....but for the price I could not go wrong. It is sturdy as the otter ones I have seen.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

bird builder said:


> I pulled three kids around our yard tonight for a test run.


That's how everything my grandpa, dad, and uncles built or did got tested. Hey kids go jump on that see if it'll hold!


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

Fourriver boats makes one too. bought one one it slides perfectly into the bed of my truck. As i was typing this out I just thought about one of those old drop in bed liners. it would be really light and i bet you could pick one up at the junk yard for nearly nothing.


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

bet you could bolt a 2x4 into the front of the bed liner using some big washers to hook an eyebolt into for towing. bet it would hold up for quite awhile if not loaded too heavy. Anybody tried it?


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i just bought one of the XL otters for 69.99. the jet sled that was the same size was ten bucks more and the only place in town that had any calf sleds left were 90$ for the same size as the otter i bought


----------

